# Smell after neutering



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Just out of curiosity, did anyone notice a stronger “doggy” smell immediately after neutering? I noticed it as soon as I picked him up from the vet and I can’t figure it out. He was groomed the day before because I knew he wouldn’t be able to have a bath for a while. Our vet’s office is clean and never has any kind of animal smells at all, although I’ve never been in the back. It’s not like infection or poop, it’s like a strong DOG smell.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Nope. No doggy smell with mine after neutering or any other time.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Havanese do not have an odor like most dogs. Maybe they wrapped him in a previously used towel. I hope not.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Tux's Mom said:


> Havanese do not have an odor like most dogs. Maybe they wrapped him in a previously used towel. I hope not.


I'm a little afraid of something like this because the only time he ever smells is when my daughter takes him to the dog park and lets him roll around in whatever he wants. I also wondered if maybe they fed him smelly food. Whenever my son is under anesthesia he always has to eat something before they release him from post-op. I didn't ask about anything like that.

I was curious, but maybe I just shouldn't think about it at this point - I'm not sure I really want to know!

I don't want to poke and prod him with grooming yet, but I'll get him cleaned up with dry shampoo and everything once he's feeling a little better.


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I'm a little afraid of something like this because the only time he ever smells is when my daughter takes him to the dog park and lets him roll around in whatever he wants. I also wondered if maybe they fed him smelly food. Whenever my son is under anesthesia he always has to eat something before they release him from post-op. I didn't ask about anything like that.
> 
> I was curious, but maybe I just shouldn't think about it at this point - I'm not sure I really want to know!
> 
> I don't want to poke and prod him with grooming yet, but I'll get him cleaned up with dry shampoo and everything once he's feeling a little better.


It could have been the stress hormones from the whole procedure. Apollo never smelled like a dog except in really high stress situations, like when he was sick and I had to drive him an hour to see a specialist. By the time his appointment was over, they had shaved a huge swath of hair off his side for his ultrasound and he stunk like a dog. I used Nature's Miracle bath wipes on him and they did a decent job of killing the smell.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Cmward said:


> It could have been the stress hormones from the whole procedure.


I was wondering if something like this was possible!


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

> I was wondering if something like this was possible!


My golden retriever did not have a strong doggy smell. But if I left her home alone for several hours, there would be a distinct doggy smell in the mud room when I got home. I never smelled it at any other time. And I've always thought it was her anxiety about being home alone, the stress hormones. She didn't have "separation anxiety" per se but did have a level of anxiety when left alone.


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Henry&Kate said:


> My golden retriever did not have a strong doggy smell. But if I left her home alone for several hours, there would be a distinct doggy smell in the mud room when I got home. I never smelled it at any other time. And I've always thought it was her anxiety about being home alone, the stress hormones. She didn't have "separation anxiety" per se but did have a level of anxiety when left alone.


Different than SA, but my best friend's Cavalier had epilepsy and he would get a strong doggy smell after a seizure.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Our puppy definitely has anxiety, and he’s doing much better with separation at home, but we still have a long way to go. It’s been a tough read because he’s sick, but as I’m putting the pieces together, I suspect he did not do well at the vet. I haven’t left him other than the groomer because I’m being very careful to increase the time he’s alone gradually. I’ve accidently sabotaged our progress a couple of times by going too fast. But, I assumed the vet’s office would know how to manage any problems. I should have asked more questions. 

Both times I dropped him off for grooming he didn’t freak out, but they also called me hours early both times and he was super clingy for a while afterwards. He warms up to strangers, but hates being alone/crated, so I think they were trying to avoid keeping him in there too long. Interestingly, they also called me hours earlier than I expected from the vet’s office. I actually think the groomer is more conscientious of not damaging all the work we’ve already done, and the vet is a little more like, “let him cry it out.” Although, I do understand dropping him off for neutering is very different and of course he’s going to be upset! Now I just wish I had said something beforehand.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

That picture of him in your avatar is so adorable.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I've noticed on any dog I have had to leave at the vet for a procedure or overnight, that they come back with some sort of smell, like a kennel smell or something. I don't know if it's from getting into urine or what. It's different that what I consider a doggy smell or wet dog smell. It could also maybe be something they use to sterilize the area.


----------

